# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La reunión europea del agua elogia a la CHS por su lucha contra la sequía

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia de larazon.es
http://www.larazon.es/noticia/9667-l...ntra-la-sequia

Un saludo a todos.


*La reunión europea del agua elogia a la CHS por su lucha contra la sequía* 

28 Mayo 10 
Marta Moren expresó la voluntad de España en cumplir los compromisos europeos en cuanto a la planificación hidrológica.

MURCIA- La directora general del Agua del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino, Marta Moren, presidió ayer una reunión informal en Segovia de los directores del Agua europeos a la que también asistió la presidenta de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS), Charo Quesada, para tratar diversos asuntos de interés común como el estado de las estrategias comunes en ejecución o la marcha de los Planes Hidrológicos de Cuenca.
Aprovechando la cita, la directora general del Agua explicó que, tal y como exige el artículo 13 de la Directiva Marco del Agua, el MARM remitió, el pasado 22 de marzo, la información técnica sobre los Planes Hidrológicos a través del «Sistema Europeo de Información del Agua».
Durante su información, Marta Moren expresó la voluntad de España en cumplir con los compromisos europeos en cuanto a la planificación hidrológica y Estrategia Común de Implantación de la Directiva Marco del Agua. Asimismo, añadió que la sostenibilidad es el principio que debe inspirar la gestión del agua y que el cuidado de los ecosistemas es una obligación de todos los países, a la que la crisis económica no debe hacer renunciar. 
Por último, Moren informó sobre los resultados de la «Confederación internacional sobre la escasez de agua y sequía» y la «Conferencia internacional sobre aguas subterráneas», ambas celebradas en España bajo el marco de la Presidencia Europea. Cabe destacar la participación de la CHS en la última de éstas, tras su elección como Cuenca Piloto europea para el estudio de la lucha contra la sequía. 
En dicha cita, el organismo de cuenca explicó a representantes de toda la Unión Europea cómo había logrado superar la peor sequía de la que se tiene constancia en el Sureste español sin siquiera recurrir a los cortes de agua. Esta reunión se celebra habitualmente durante la presidencia semestral para estudiar la evolución de la política hidrográfica común.

----------


## jasg555

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aquí os dejo noticia de larazon.es
> http://www.larazon.es/noticia/9667-l...ntra-la-sequia
> 
> Un saludo a todos.
> 
> 
> *La reunión europea del agua elogia a la CHS por su lucha contra la sequía* 
> ...


 Como se engaña a cuatro políticos europeistas paniaguados...

 Claro que no se recurre a los cortes de agua en el Sureste Español.

Los cortes de agua se han producido en la cuenca cedente. En los pueblos ribereños de Entrepeñas y Buendía.
Aquí:


Ésto era el río Tajo debajo del trasvase:


 Y es que, cualquiera que tiene boca puede rebuznar...

Es increíble, con lo que estamos viendo y sufriendo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Como se engaña a cuatro políticos europeistas paniaguados...
> 
>  Claro que no se recurre a los cortes de agua en el Sureste Español.
> 
> Los cortes de agua se han producido en la cuenca cedente. En los pueblos ribereños de Entrepeñas y Buendía.
> Aquí:
> 
> 
> Ésto era el río Tajo debajo del trasvase:
> ...


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo jasg555, no doy crédito  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Desde luego...lo que hay que oír...que elogien a la CHS por su lucha contra la sequía  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

Actitud a tomar ante una pertinaz sequia:
1º.-Exigir solidaridad de otras cuencas de España.
2º.-Apliar y multiplicar por 3 los regadios paracrear riqueza y la gente no pierda patrimonio
3º.- En vista de que al aumentar los regadios disminuye el agua disponible, exigir mas solidaridad
4º.- Si con las cuencas cedentes no hubiese bastante agua, exigir mas cuencas cedentes.
Para todo buen politico es necesario minimizar el hecho de que los rios-cabecera de trasvases queden secos pues no se hacen tortillas sin romper huevos
Quien proteste por estos trasvases es ruin, miserable, insolidario (aunque se haya quedado sin agua para beber).

----------


## Salut

Por favor!! Un poco de seriedad en los mensajes!

La Cuenca del Segura no necesita trasvase alguno para garantizar el suministro urbano, al menos a nivel cuantitativo:

Demanda urbana = 205 hm3
Demanda ambiental en sequía = 16 hm3
TOTAL = 221 hm3

Aportaciones mínimas (1994/1995) = 388 hm3


Así que a las cosas por su nombre, jo***!

----------


## jasg555

> Por favor!! Un poco de seriedad en los mensajes!
> 
> La Cuenca del Segura no necesita trasvase alguno para garantizar el suministro urbano, al menos a nivel cuantitativo:
> 
> Demanda urbana = 205 hm3
> Demanda ambiental en sequía = 16 hm3
> TOTAL = 221 hm3
> 
> Aportaciones mínimas (1994/1995) = 388 hm3
> ...


La maquinaria pronuevostrasvases está engrasada y funcionando a tope.

----------

